
Facebook attacked. Payed out biggest bug bounty ever - stp-ip
https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-bug-bounty-biggest-payout/
======
pizza
I can't be the only one who thinks $50000 is extremely unimpressive as a
figure for a bug that lead to a data breach at Facebook? Why would any
researchers ever go to Facebook first and not e.g. a foreign government that
needs info on dissidents? I'm pretty certain that Facebook is making an
educated calculus here, but it seems like a flaw like that would be worth at
least _one_ engineer's yearly wages..

